# Dual-range "snowman" lugs and capacity



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

The Square D disconnect H365NR comes with those dual range lugs, shaped like a snowman. I'm using it in an application, where it feeds two separate panels. One at 300A, and one at 100A, each connected via an appropriate tap rule.

The question is, are these "snowman lugs" rated to accept one big wire and one small wire? Such as one 350kcmil and one #1/0.

I know it is more common for them to accept two identical wires, such as parallel #4/0s for a 400A circuit. But can they accept two non-identical wires?

Here is a sample image of this kind of lug:
http://cdn3.volusion.com/fgmbu.yqqyq/v/vspfiles/photos/BS400T-2T.jpg


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Carultch said:


> The Square D disconnect H365NR comes with those dual range lugs, shaped like a snowman. I'm using it in an application, where it feeds two separate panels. One at 300A, and one at 100A, each connected via an appropriate tap rule.
> 
> The question is, are these "snowman lugs" rated to accept one big wire and one small wire? Such as one 350kcmil and one #1/0.
> 
> ...


That looks like it's good for only one conductor.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are most definately rated for two wires. But I'm not sure if they have to be the same size. I honestly don't think they do, but I wouldn't tell you as if it were fact unless I had read the listing


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree that the lug is rated for 2 wires however I have not seen a lug rated for 2 wires that would accept different size conductors. My guess is that it must be the same size conductors.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have never used them for anything more than one conductor. Browsing through the Ilsco catalogue would confirm this. I would use a lug with more than one barrel.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a dual range lug that is rated for 600 kcm or 2- 250kcm thru 1/0.

http://www.globalelectricalsupply.com/Dual-Range-Lug-600-MCM-4-AWG-p/bs400t.htm


Dual Range Lugs are set screw connectors that will accept either one or two wires. Made of 6061T-6 aluminum alloy. Electro-pin plated for low contact resistance. For use with copper or aluminum conductors. Rated 600 Volts (2000V max. per UL486B). UL 486A/B Listed. Temperature rating 90 degrees C.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

99cents said:


> I have never used them for anything more than one conductor. Browsing through the Ilsco catalogue would confirm this.


Thanks. I'll have to check that source of information.



99cents said:


> I would use a lug with more than one barrel.


That isn't up to me. This is the factory standard lug, that comes built in to the Square D switch.

This is one interesting situation, if I have 400A continuous load, and don't need fuses, I can either use the 400A unfused switch, or the 600A unfused switch. Same size can, too. The advantage of the latter is that it comes with two full sized lugs per phase, instead of one dual-wire "snowman" lug per phase.

In this case, I'm lower than 320 A, so it is overkill to even think about the 600A switch.

If it were up to me, I wouldn't ever use anything other than a double barrel lug, when building equipment for two wires. I don't trust "snowman" lugs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is a dual range lug that is rated for 600 kcm or 2- 250kcm thru 1/0.
> 
> http://www.globalelectricalsupply.com/Dual-Range-Lug-600-MCM-4-AWG-p/bs400t.htm
> 
> ...


Gotcha.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is a dual range lug that is rated for 600 kcm or 2- 250kcm thru 1/0.
> 
> http://www.globalelectricalsupply.com/Dual-Range-Lug-600-MCM-4-AWG-p/bs400t.htm
> 
> ...



Any comment on whether you are able to connect two dissimilar wire sizes of the same metal material?


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

The way I look at it is, if it doesnt say you cant, then you can.


----------

